# Stopped eating Fromms



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

The last 2 feedings, Hunter won't eat his Fromm kibbles. I even mixed in the can food he likes. I tried the kibble his breeder sent and he is eating that up. But it's not that good in quality and I can't find it anywhere.

Should I try Merrick? His Fromms is almost gone anyway since I got a small bag.


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

Or should I stick with Fromms but try another flavor? His old breeder kibble was chicken flavor and that is the meat I got from Fromm.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Trying a different protein may be more tummy troubles than switching to a different brand of the same. Acana and Orijin are also good quality foods to think about, and most dogs love them.


----------



## pao_uk (Dec 30, 2017)

there is plenty of choices of food for you. but dont change puppy food all in one go. mix it up. if he likes old food...do mix 70-30 old new. see if he eats that.

if yes. increase it until you can switch to his new food.
maybe he just doesnt like it. we got some super baked kibble, organic and what not but Bisquit doesnt like it anymore. 

she was ok at the beginning. we went through one bag easy. now she is just not that keen. so l am going back to her 1st kibble Barking Heads.

this website is super - will def help you decide what to buy next https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Sounds like he is bored with the flavour, maybe try a different flavour? My mini does this so we usually have different flavour every time. I don't gradually switch, I do it cold turkey with no issues. You might have to see what works for hunter, you might have to do a gradual switch. 

Acana is great but my puppy won't touch it, you can get sample packs so you don't have to buy a big bag.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

http://youtu.be/n7weEkUuhhk



I switch foods every bag! Never had a problem but each dog is different and I got one with a tummy of iron! So yes, go ahead and switch protiens...........Dr Karen Becker advises to change foods often to avoid food allergies! See her video


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

MollyMuiMa said:


> http://youtu.be/n7weEkUuhhk
> 
> 
> 
> I switch foods every bag! Never had a problem but each dog is different and I got one with a tummy of iron! So yes, go ahead and switch protiens...........Dr Karen Becker advises to change foods often to avoid food allergies! See her video


good video - I am feeding Merrick Beef and sw potato - I tried switching to chicken and very smelly gas lol - also tried Fromm - bad smelly gas - so I am wondering what to try next.


----------

